# The doors are an option.



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh yeah......so is the mini-gun. 

Headrests on seats are standard.


----------



## old guy (Jun 23, 2017)

Mini gun looks nice up there but how the hell do you feed it.


----------

